# What are some good training videos?



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,
i am wanting to expand my knowledge on training/handling horses in many various situations and i was wondering if anyone could recommend a training series/videos that they found helpful! preferably free but if it cost money then that is okay too. 
as i said, i am wanting to educate myself further on how to train and handle horses to give them the best chance at finding new homes!

cheers in advance


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Buck Brannaman and Clinton Anderson are both popular. I like some of what each does. Often libraries have their sets of DVDs.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like Warwick Schiller, who has many short videos on Youtube for free, but after you've sampled them, you'd want to buy his subscription service.

I also like Julie Goodnight. She doesn't have as much for free, though.

there are many other really good trainers out there on Youtube. It's really amazing what you'll find. Many of them are backyard owners/trainers, so their advice and their teaching ability is maybe not top notch.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I like Warwick Schiller a lot. He's a tuned-down version of Clinton Anderson. I used to have a higher opinion of CA, but changed my mind after seeing how he speaks about his customers and audience. Warwick makes things a lot more approachable. 

I also like Buck Brannaman, and I'm hoping to audit one of his clinics later this year. Buck's getting older, so chances to watch him work are going to get slimmer and slimmer the longer I wait.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am going to add with the others that I really like Warwick. He talks in a way that is understandable and I am always like “oh duh” when I watch him learning something so simple and effective I feel like I should have already known it.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I like Buck, Richard Winters & Chris Cox.


----------

